# Please help - need space requirements for zoning code!



## Sundari (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm googling frantically and can't seem to locate a space recommendation for mini's --- Nigerian Dwarfs and African Pygmys. Can anyone suggest a space requirement we can suggest for Denver's new zoning code? It seems we'd need both an indoor space requirement and an outdoor space requirement, right?

The only thing I can find online is consistent language that says these goats can be houses in "minimal amount of space."

In making these suggestions for the code, we're definitely looking for the _*minimum*_ space requirement. We don't want to create rules that make it too difficult for folks to keep a couple of goats in their backyard!

Many thanks for your help,
Sundari


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

A 5x5 pen(indoor house) should be fine as long as you give them outdoor room I would say 25x25 for an out side pen would work for 2 or 3 of em. If you need like livable indoor space for them then what a 12x12 room for 2 should be adaquate, but you still need outside time for em. this is all just my opinion and you know what they say about opinions and elbows.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this is for TWO mini goats -- larger goats and more then TWO will need a larger space.

An 6X6 Shelter or a large dog igloo will do for pets - needs to be big enough for them to fit in comfortably.

Pen I would like to see it to be fairly large - they love to run and jump and if you limit this you won't have happy goats. At 20X20 pen would do.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think what Stacey suggested is a good one. We have a 100x100 lot and our goats have more than half of it to roam and a portion of the neighbor's lot next door. The smallest pen we have is 15x30 with an "alley" connected to it of about 5x50 (three Pygmy does stay in there).

That would be so neat to make it possible for people in the city to have goats! :greengrin:


----------

